# General > Application Testing >  Made a VB.NET Virtual Working PC called "Doors 95."

## NASAs_computers

Name: Doors 95
Description: A basic OS on top of an OS.
Minimum Requirements: Windows XP?
Expectations: To prove that the most basic code can make an OS.

DOWNLOAD LINK COMING SOON! VOTE FOR TESTING!

----------


## Nightwalker83

Please note we also require you to upload the source code!

----------


## miker00lz

You should just upload it really. Why bother with the poll? Nobody will care enough to vote. If you just upload it, you'll get comments and testers.

----------

